# LDAP help



## jigglywiggly (Dec 1, 2009)

So I upgraded to freebsd 8.0 successfully verified by uname -r


Anyway, so I tried to install samba, since I don't think it isn't working anymore when I upgraded.

So I just went to /usr/ports/net/samba3
and I just did make install clean

and I get:

```
Canot install: Unknown OpenLDAP version /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgssapi.so.9" not found, required by "ldapwhoami."
```

Any ideas?


Also when I tried apachectl start I get:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcrypt.so.4" not found, required by "httpd"
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 1, 2009)

Did you run 
	
	



```
# make delete-old
```
 or 
	
	



```
# make delete-old-libs
```

after upgrading?

Try reinstalling all the ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

When moving to a new major version, one really should _not_ run `# make delete-old-libs` until _after_ all ports have been recompiled. As far as I can see, when postponing `# make delete-old-libs`, one can get away without running the compat_n_ port and running COMPAT_FREEBSD_n_ in the kernel (but don't hold me to that )


----------



## aragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Take a look at libmap.conf(5)

Initially working around the errors you pasted would probably require this in /etc/libmap.conf:


```
libcrypt.so.4  libcrypt.so.5
libgssapi.so.9 libgssapi.so.10
```

But there are likely more mappings you'll need to add, and at the end of it you may still have to rebuild ports.


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> When moving to a new major version, one really should _not_ run `# make delete-old-libs` until _after_ all ports have been recompiled. As far as I can see, when postponing `# make delete-old-libs`, one can get away without running the compat_n_ port and running COMPAT_FREEBSD_n_ in the kernel (but don't hold me to that )



I learned this the hard way when I upgraded to RELENG_8_0. I had to reinstall all of my ports :\.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, that's the preferred way to go anyway ... but doing it on your own timetable is probably more pleasant


----------

